# Moisture %



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok so what do folks do to try and dry out there honey if the moisture % is a bit to high 17-18% 

everthing was 90-95% capped and still the moisture is in the 17-18%


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

AndrewSchwab said:


> Ok so what do folks do to try and dry out there honey if the moisture % is a bit to high 17-18%
> 
> everthing was 90-95% capped and still the moisture is in the 17-18%


I do NOTHING if my moisture content is 17-18%. Why do you think that is too high?

There is a thread just started by bleta12 the other day that covers some of the responses to this type of question.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

17% - 18% is good put it in the bottles and sleep well tonight. I have had honey in some years that were in the 19% range and never had a fermentation problem. As long as it’s below 20% you won’t have trouble.


----------

